# Shall we risk leaving Sinai for Alexandria on a Sinai only permit?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I hope that everyone is wonderfully well and enjoying the lovely weather blah blah  So I went to the lovely Gawazzette today here in Alex to ask them if my husband can get the same residency permit that I have in my passport. He is Pakistani, with a Pakistani passport and so needs an entry visa ordinarily to enter Egypt, from the Embassy. Long story short, the Embassy are kicking up a storm and are making things difficult and have rejected his visa application TWICE, for really silly reasons, like no Egyptian fax number etc. He has had a tourist visa before, back in April.

As a Pakistani, he can travel to Sinai without a pre-entry visa, as long as he is staying in the Sinai for 2 weeks. According to the Gawazette here in Alex, we cannot get his residency visa stamped in Sinai, (el tor) it needs to be done in Alex, where I got mine from. They also said that my husband needs to physically attend the Gawazette, along with marriage cert and his passport, so I cannot do all this for him, whilst he stays in Sinai. Whats the liklihood of my husband being caught, on his way from Sinai to Alexandria? Gawzette do not seem to care HOW he entered the country, as long as he is here, he can get the residency visa, but only when he arrives. I asked them about this Sinai thing and she basically said to me that they dont care about that. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

From my experience, although this was a few years back, as soon as you leave Sinai (by road), you go through a checkpoint and the first thing they do is check your passport for visa details etc. Add on to this all the many of other checkpoints you will pass through to get to Alex its unlikely you would get through with no problems.
Also the fact that your husband is Pakistani I'm sure the authorities would be double checking everything, (not my personal opinion but that's how things are at the moment).
The Gawazette probably don't care about the visa side because they would probably say its not their department.
I wish you the best and hope you get it all sorted.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sharm may still have the checkpoints as you dont need a visa for staying within Sinai but I know Hurghada no longer have checkpoints, I went to Luxor pre revolution had my passport checked about 5times same every time i went to Cairo had my passport checked at least once Post revolution i.e now.........nothing..... no stop anywhere to either!!!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, when me and my husband travelled from Sharm el Shiekh to Cairo back in April, when he had a full visa, they never checked. No one checked at all. They checked on the way there tho. I think its just a case of whether the checkpoint people "feel like checking" or not. the driver of the bus just went through. 

Marimar - your right about the Gawazette not caring. Thats what they said to me in very few words (facial expressions!  )


----------



## Josef154 (Oct 21, 2011)

if he took domestic flight no checks will be done 
so he can take direct domestic flight from sharm to alex 


ArabianNights said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope that everyone is wonderfully well and enjoying the lovely weather blah blah  So I went to the lovely Gawazzette today here in Alex to ask them if my husband can get the same residency permit that I have in my passport. He is Pakistani, with a Pakistani passport and so needs an entry visa ordinarily to enter Egypt, from the Embassy. Long story short, the Embassy are kicking up a storm and are making things difficult and have rejected his visa application TWICE, for really silly reasons, like no Egyptian fax number etc. He has had a tourist visa before, back in April.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Josef154 said:


> if he took domestic flight no checks will be done
> so he can take direct domestic flight from sharm to alex


I was actually thinking about this myself. Wouldn't check in staff look for a full visa? Have anyone done this before?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I was actually thinking about this myself. Wouldn't check in staff look for a full visa? Have anyone done this before?
> 
> Thanks




Regardless what someone done yesterday or does today tomorrow is a different story and more so in this country when laws are ignored or obeyed according to the mood of the person.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Regarding the place in Alex's you get visa's from. Just be prepared that nothing in that building is straight forward as they tell you! Not one time have I ever gone there and found the process the same (since 2005). This is pre Jan 25th and since to. Also that building recently been 'done up'. It don't look it .. but it has! The last visa I collected from there took a lot of work to obtain and a lot of run about getting everything 'she' wanted me to have in order for me to be able to get the right visa. And my child is half Egyptian! (That was not enough to be allowed residence on it's own!) I even got fined for divorcing a Egyptian while getting my last visa! lol

What I am saying is not far of what MS said what said there today may not be the case tomorrow.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise.... of course I realize that things change and what is said yesterday is not said tomorrow, but I guess this goes for everything in this country! Its a risk, needs to be taken! Who knows, tomorrow, all Europeans might need to apply for a visa at the embassy beforehand! There certainly was talk of that recently.


----------

